# Heading to the mother land LSC



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Pulled the trigger on my first Lake St Clair trip! Picked a weekend and found a place to Stay. Even has a boat slip next to the house. Going in beginning of October for few days to see if we can’t hook a few Michigan monsters. This location is fairly far north and close to Anchor Bay Area on the Michigan side.

I have never fished Lake St. Clair and would love any tips or information about how to catch muskie casting up there. Any info about the lake in general.

We will be taking my Lowe 1775 Fishing machine.










Hoping to see lots of this when we go


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Michigan is tough fishing a lot of the year, anchor bay isn’t really a numbers spot if you get a fish or two a day of really hard fishing your having a good time but typically they will be huge up there


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Michigan is tough fishing a lot of the year, anchor bay isn’t really a numbers spot if you get a fish or two a day of really hard fishing your having a good time but typically they will be huge up there



great to know. It definitely seems all the fishing rentals and charters launch more north end of lake than south. I was looking for a spot closer to Detroit just to save some drive time but nothing really was showing up. From what I’ve read anchor bay is a fairly decent spot for Muskie and hold fish all year. This is all internet research though so cannot be verified.

do you have a suggested area other than anchor bay?Not looking to boat 10 a day. We’d be very happy with 1-2 with some good size.....probably Be happy with one lol 😂

Any bait suggested for casting? I read they use lots of big rubber up there with good success. Not interested in trolling, strictly casting.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Medussas and bull dawgs and Poseidon’s are your best friends, typically Canada… I won’t go to clair until Canada opens back up


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

West shore south of Metropark to the tower. It’s a big area, the water generally is not as clear as anchor bay (which is good) and has plenty of grass lines. Don’t discount big blades if the grass isn’t too stirred up.

Keep in mind that it will get rough if not from the wind then from all the boats that come out like ants from a nest around 10-11 am.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

MuskyFan said:


> West shore south of Metropark to the tower. It’s a big area, the water generally is not as clear as anchor bay (which is good) and has plenty of grass lines. Don’t discount big blades if the grass isn’t too stirred up.
> 
> Keep in mind that it will get rough if not from the wind then from all the boats that come out like ants from a nest around 10-11 am.


Thanks! Appreciate the info


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

River mouths of the St.Clair river, early morning. Throw spinnerbaits along the channels and the weed break lines. Thats my favorite spot. In the fall Mitchells bay is awesome for everything but you are early for that, might want to check it anyway but that is a fair run from Anchor, you would need the right wind to do it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Unless the border opens by then, good luck. Michigan side is TOUGH! I get why you want to go but with the border being closed you were better off going to Chautauqua. Probably not what you wanted to hear but that's the situation and Clair is a monster lake that gets rough, like Erie which is very wind driven especially in the fall, however you can launch in different areas depending on the wind. Throw rubber, dawgs, dussas, posidens etc


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

I would key in on water color transitions and current coming into the main lake. As other have said, throw rubber. We have not done much good on bucktails the last few years up there. I think it goes without saying but if you find the bait, fish there. Not sure where the walleye school up that time of the year on St Clair but if you see a bunch of walleye fisherman I'd chuck some baits in that area. Be mobile if you have too, lot's of ramp options depending on the wind conditions

Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

WeirPhishin said:


> great to know. It definitely seems all the fishing rentals and charters launch more north end of lake than south. I was looking for a spot closer to Detroit just to save some drive time but nothing really was showing up. From what I’ve read anchor bay is a fairly decent spot for Muskie and hold fish all year. This is all internet research though so cannot be verified.
> 
> do you have a suggested area other than anchor bay?Not looking to boat 10 a day. We’d be very happy with 1-2 with some good size.....probably Be happy with one lol 😂
> 
> Any bait suggested for casting? I read they use lots of big rubber up there with good success. Not interested in trolling, strictly casting.


My 0.02 cents - First I want to make it clear- I've always fished it early in season...never in October.

Spend a day or MAYBE two in Anchor bay (depending on weather patterns, moon phases etc) - any action- stay another day. Water Temps and weed growth would
help in those decisions.
But like others have said it can be tough... I fished it years ago for 2 days all the way around to St Clair River mouth and seen NOTHING. 

I would work down the Western shore and search for weed/boulder spots and BAITFISH, 
We caught a few small ones around the nine mile area (on our first trip, trolling & casting) 
I remember a bass guy pulling a mid 40 fish in bass fishing up close to shore (again, first two weeks of season)

Jon Bondy makes his living fishing the Detroit River with his jigs....Maybe spend a day there?


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

BaddFish said:


> My 0.02 cents - First I want to make it clear- I've always fished it early in season...never in October.
> 
> Spend a day or MAYBE two in Anchor bay (depending on weather patterns, moon phases etc) - any action- stay another day. Water Temps and weed growth would
> help in those decisions.
> ...


Thanks for the info, seems like we do have our work cut out for us heading to Anchor Bay. We are not limited to that area but that’s where our lodging is located. Plus we’re driving past Detroit to get that far north. Lol. I just got some bondy baits on the way, seeen some cool videos jigging with them using panoptix. It will definitely be the ugliest bait I own. The possibility of making a different day trip to the Detroit river to jig for em isn’t off the table 🙂🧐My internet reading indicates that there’ Muskie in anchor bay year round but can be tough. Again, I read September thru November was game on up there so I figured October is right in the middle. I appreciate the tips and will definitely be looking for weed/Boulders and bait fish. It definitely seems significant different body of water with it being so big and so shallow with little structure. Regardless I’m getting one in the boat.. hopefully 🙏


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

Bassthumb said:


> River mouths of the St.Clair river, early morning. Throw spinnerbaits along the channels and the weed break lines. Thats my favorite spot. In the fall Mitchells bay is awesome for everything but you are early for that, might want to check it anyway but that is a fair run from Anchor, you would need the right wind to do it.


Thank you for info. I doubt we’ll try to run to Mitchell’s bay but good to know. 




K gonefishin said:


> Unless the border opens by then, good luck. Michigan side is TOUGH! I get why you want to go but with the border being closed you were better off going to Chautauqua. Probably not what you wanted to hear but that's the situation and Clair is a monster lake that gets rough, like Erie which is very wind driven especially in the fall, however you can launch in different areas depending on the wind. Throw rubber, dawgs, dussas, posidens etc


yea not what I wanted to hear. Chautauqua in New York State? Just never heard of it for musky but that doesn’t mean anything. It’s just over 2 hrs from my house to Chautauqua so that may have to be explored also. I guess we’ll see how it goes for us at st. Clair . I’m sure we’ll at least learn some thing and laugh a lot. Maybe we can find a dumb hungry one.






Fishballz said:


> I would key in on water color transitions and current coming into the main lake. As other have said, throw rubber. We have not done much good on bucktails the last few years up there. I think it goes without saying but if you find the bait, fish there. Not sure where the walleye school up that time of the year on St Clair but if you see a bunch of walleye fisherman I'd chuck some baits in that area. Be mobile if you have too, lot's of ramp options depending on the wind conditions
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


‘thank you! Gonna have to give the rubber some water time when we go I guess.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Im not a musky guy but I fish LSC for smallies mostly in the early spring, but have fished it in the summers too. I really like the STC river over the detroit for muskie density in the summer. It is way deeper. I forgot about Canada being off limits so Mitchells bay is out, but when the water is cooling in fall, that is the undisputed place to be. Dont get me wrong Clair can be tough as any lake, but if you like musky there literally isnt a better place in the WORLD to go. It is a great all around lake and gets insane pressure, but when you are fishing it there is always a chance for a trophy level muskie.


----------



## WeirPhishin (Oct 25, 2020)

here’s the results from the trip. 2 Muskie and 1 nice pike. Few other bonus fish too. Both caught casting in anchor Bay Area. Never seen a follow from a musky the entire time which was kinda weird. Either way we were super excited to land a few the first time we tried LSC.


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Beautiful looking fish!!! Nice job!!!


----------

